# Building the Perfect Slow Feeder



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea! Let us know how it goes... I might use your ideal or at least the concept. Thanks for sharing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

countrylove said:


> Great idea! Let us know how it goes... I might use your ideal or at least the concept. Thanks for sharing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I was pretty proud of myself for thinking it up  Now I just hope it works as well as I think it will!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Its a great idea. I hope it works because I want to use it LoL it sounds like a good solid idea 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I got my hockey netting yesterday, and today there is a slow feeder in the pasture!! It took a few hours and a bit of handiwork, but I'm really proud of myself  Here's my step-by-step slow feeder 

(in the next post once I get pictures working correctly)


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

First, the supplies. Materials included a 20x4' piece of hockey safety netting, 100' of lacing for the netting, and a medium turned out tire. Tools included a drill and drill bit for steel, scissors, and a small improvised "pusher" in the form of a stick.

Step 1: Drill holes. I had issues with my horses getting through the holes where the net connected to the bin with the slow feeder we used to use, so I drilled this each about an inch or two apart. I used the biggest bit my boarder had. You really do need the drill bit designed for steel, because it needs to cut into the rubber. The other drill bit I was originally using just danced around on the rubber and made it shiny, but didn't get me very far. In addition, the rubber doesn't make nice, round holes because bits and flaps of rubber stay connected even when you get the drill bit through. As a solution, I drilled all the holes from both directions. When drilling the second time from the opposite direction, I kept the drill on reverse and pushed the bit through and pulled it out, which pulled out a lot of the little bits. This made a nice enough hole that I could push the lacing through pretty easily.


















Step 2: Lace the lacing through the holes and attach the net. Most of the time, I was able to stick the lacing right through, but if it got caught, I used a small stick to push it the rest of the way through. Easy enough! Each time I was on the inside of the tire, I ran the lacing through the edge of the net about 2 squares up to be sure it would hold.


























Step 3: Tie off lacing to attach net to the tire, and then lace the edges together. Because of the shape of the tire and the way the net stretched, I kept going with the long side of the net (the side I was attaching to the tire) for another foot or so up the short side of the net to complete the circle, which accounts for the diagonal "seam". It ended up pretty good, albeit a little Frankenstein-esque lol.










Step 4: Lace a draw-string through the top opening of the net, tie the ends together (with the net still open to make sure you leave enough for a wide opening). Then, pull the draw string to close your net. There should be enough slack in the net so that the horse can push it around to reach all areas inside the tire.


















Step 5: Place your slow feeder in a good location. Open up the slow feeder all the way (with the netting hanging down the outside), put hay in, then pull closed and tie! Still feed some hay outside the slow feeder while the horses are adjusting, then wean them off as they figure out how to work the slow feeder. Snickers has already figured out how to get the food out!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, it looks like I'll have to keep feeding in the non-slow feeder tire for now since my baby has no teeth to get through the slow feeder!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry for the huge pictures - I'm not sure how to make them smaller!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice! Inspiring me to do something like that now...


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Update*

The slow feeder has been out there for a few days now. Since the netting *was* white, it's obvious they've been eating out of it since it's now all green and grass-stained. There was still some food in there yesterday, but I threw a few more flakes out for them. I'm still feeding a flake or two each time in the other feeder since my baby is working on new front teeth lol. All in all, though, it's been a success! When I tighten it up, I tie a simple slip knot, then make the loop as long as the remaining section of the cord and tie them together with an overhand knot. This keeps me from having to undo a small, tight knot. I just have to loosen the bulky overhand, then pull the end to get the slip knot out! So far, they haven't managed to get it out. I highly recommend using the hockey net lacing from the place I got the netting, as it's cheap and slides really easily, but it's super durable and strong. I also don't have any holes or weak spots in the lacing or netting. Not to mention, the whole setup looks pretty nice. I'm loving my new feeder!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm moving this to Barn Maintenence, since it probably fits better there lol. I also managed to make the picture and instructions work a lot better together so they're not GIANT!! 

http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/my-new-favorite-feeder-147755/#post1814791


----------



## Lovemylady (Nov 17, 2013)

Im new to the forum and thinking of getting a slow feeder for my horse but dont want to spend a fortune on something that doesnt last. How has ur hockey net slow feeder lasted?


----------

